# Спазм мышц тазового дна



## Polgina (14 Дек 2014)

ПРОСЬБА О ПОМОЩИ. Ориентировочный диагноз-кокцигодиния. Боли по ходу мышцы поддерживающей задний проход от копчика до ануса. Проблемы начались больше года назад после операции на прямой кишке -удаление геморроидального наружного узла. По протоколу операции- самые простые манипуляции, без сфинктеротомии либо повреждении мышечных волокон. На 5-й день после операции на фоне сильных послеоперационных боле (низкий порог чувствительности, плохо помогали обезболивающие) появилась боль в ягодице слева, отдающая в ногу. Далее по нарастающей. Невролог поставил диагноз - синдром грушевидной мышцы, попытки лечения - только медикаментозные ксефокам, трентал, лирика. Результат -ноль. На фоне ягодичных болей- боль внутри таза по ходу прямой кишки, боль при дефекации, как будто не растягивается кишка, имеет мышечное препятствие и самое ужасное- постоянные разрывы прямой кишки, механизм всегда один и тот же - небольшое натуживание при дефекации- спазм мышцы поддерживающей задний проход, сфинктера и все- разрыв. Т.к. больна мышца слева, то разрывы всегда слева чуть выше, чуть ниже, чуть в сторону от ануса. Стул стараюсь держать полуоформленный, "детский", но повторюсь легкое натуживание сразу спазмирует мышцу. Проходила лечение мануальное в клинике Бобыря- немного разбили уплотнение в ягодице, спазм грушевидной или ягодичной мышцы. Остеопат- 4 посещения, небольшие улучшения, затем все по новой - натуживание, спазм моментальный, разрыв. Остеопат сказал , что помочь не может. УМОЛЯЮ ПОМОГИТЕ!!!! Блокады, физио, массажи - никто ничего не предлагает, а в центре Дикуля сказали, что идите к проктологам, но проктологи устали лечить мои разрывы-отправляют лечить мышцы. МРТ только на снимках: заключение- МР картина начальных проявлений остеохондроза, спондилеза поясничного отдела позвоночника. Задняя медиальная протрузия диска L5-S1 с небольшим невральным компонентом. МР-картина копчика без патологии.


----------



## La murr (14 Дек 2014)

*Polgina*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Врачи ответят Вам при первой же возможности.


----------



## Polgina (14 Дек 2014)

Спасибо


----------



## Polgina (14 Дек 2014)

Все сделала по Вашим рекомендациям, не знаю правильно ли прикрепила файл с изображением МРТ.
Дополнительная информация о себе: Мне 44 года, зовут Ольга, род занятий - финансы (сидячая работа), место проживания г.Москва.  Физическая активность низкая, а в связи с мышечной проблемой последнее время вообще никакой - после небольшой нагрузки (хождение пешком, упражнение велосипед напр. для улучшения кровообращения в малом тазу) ухудшение состояния. Жалобы сейчас: болезненное напряжение в ягодице слева с отдачей в ногу до пятки (не острое) не имеющее постоянный характер- то лучше то хуже, напряжение от копчика до ануса по ходу мышцы поддерживающей задний проход (подвздошно-копчиковая мышца плюс копчико-лобковая если не ошибаюсь) с отдачей в лобок, боли во время дефекации и после, с отдачей в лобок , боль резковатая, ощущения как будто прострел или защемлен нерв ( там запирательный нерв находится , проктолог сказал, что возможно он и ущемляется при спазме). Описывала выше - при натуживании возможен разрыв слизистой ануса. Ощущение, что есть триггерная точка , я ее ощущаю в одном и том же месте при дефекации (она находится чуть выше зубчатой линии ануса немного слева от центра ) в момент растягивания кишки.  В данный момент лечу разрыв. Хорошо снимают спазм локально свечи с папаверином, поэтому и делаю вывод , что все таки проблема в спазмировании мышц. Но стойкой ремиссии не наступает, пока пользуюсь - помогает, но всю жизнь ведь нельзя на спазмолитике?  Вся проблема слева, но подключается уже и правая сторона в виде небольших напряжений и прострелов.


----------



## AIR (14 Дек 2014)

> ПРОСЬБА О ПОМОЩИ


В данном случае без осмотра, а скорее всего и пробного лечения до 3-5 сеансов, малореально сказать что нибудь полезное...


----------



## Polgina (14 Дек 2014)

Спасибо за ответ. Подскажите, как попасть к Вам на прием


----------



## AIR (14 Дек 2014)

> Спасибо за ответ. Подскажите, как попасть к Вам на прием


Что Вы! Вдруг подумают, что я зазываю к себе, чтобы на Вас заработать, ободрать как липку.....  Были уже ранее подобные предположения....


----------



## Polgina (14 Дек 2014)

А как же клятва Гиппократа? Просто обязаны зазвать


----------



## doc (14 Дек 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> Вдруг подумают, что я зазываю к себе, чтобы на Вас заработать, ободрать как липку..


Не слушайте его!
Просто в личку напишите и договоритесь обо всём.


----------



## La murr (14 Дек 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Не слушайте его!
> Просто в личку напишите и договоритесь обо всём.


Контакты уже у пациентки.


----------



## Polgina (14 Дек 2014)

Спасибо всем


----------

